# Notion 3 (just out) - This must be the offer of the century!!!!!!!



## alphabetgreen (Oct 2, 2009)

Notion 3 - Primarily a notation programme but with very decent VSTs originating from samples recorded by the London Symphony Orchestra in the famous Abbey Road studios. OK, it's not VSL but for all notation programme owners (Finale, Sibelius, Overture etc), you can't go wrong for $100/£70. That's if you don't mind ripping out the first pages of your manual.

From what I've heard, it's the nearest to a Notation programme/DAW combined available on the market.

Here's the link:

http://www.notionmusic.com/support/upgrade_home.html


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah it's a good program for composing all right. I enjoy it.


----------

